# For BuckyTom, Healthy Salmon Patties



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2006)

I was hungry for some salmon patties.  I was introduced to these babies by my Dad, the same guy who fed me liverwurst, and pickled pigs feet, cold hot dogs, a chunk of cheese, etc. as a child.

First, I'll give you his version which is a pretty darn-good recipe.

Merlin Flowers' Salmon Patties:
15 oz. can of pink or sockey salmon, drained
1/2 cup crushed crackers
1/4 cup diced onion
1/4 tsp. dill weed
1/2 tsp. ground pepper
1 large egg
Combine all ingredients, make into patties (like a 1/4 lb. burger) and fry on a lightly oiled cast-iron fry pan until golden brown on both sides.  Serve with catsup.

Goodweed's Salmon Patties, seasoned with BuckyTom in mind (and they came out great):

15 oz. can of pink or sockey salmon, drained
 1/2 cup uncooked rolled oats
 1/4 cup diced onion
 1/4 tsp. dill weed
 1/2 tsp. ground pepper
2 tsp. Montreal Steak Seasoning
1/4 tsp. cayenne Pepper
2 tbs. lime juice
 1 large egg
Combine all ingredients, make into patties (like a 1/4 lb. burger) and fry on a lightly oiled cast-iron fry pan until golden brown on both sides.  Serve with catsup.

And Bucky, I believe these would be even better with some hickory flavored liquid smoke added.  I just don't have any in the house right now.  And they just might be even better if topped with thin-sliced havartie, or maybe a bit of camemberte (sp), or even a good veined cheese.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 23, 2006)

Make some salmon patties with fresh salmon!! Just cracker crumbs, egg, and your seasonings.
I prefer cracker crumbs or bread crumbs to oats in "loafs"--meat or fish. Just my preference.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Make some salmon patties with fresh salmon!! Just cracker crumbs, egg, and your seasonings.
> I prefer cracker crumbs or bread crumbs to oats in "loafs"--meat or fish. Just my preference.



Now that's a great idea, when you have fresh salmon in the house.  But seriously Gretchen, I'm not trying to be rude, just humorous.  I love fresh salmon.  But it can get expensive in my neighborhood.  And the canned stuff is fine for this purpose.  And sometimes, just sometimes, I make things the way I do to honor the memory of my deceased parents.  Someimes it will be my Mom's version of baked beans, or my Dad's salmon patties, or my Stepfather's eggs, fried in bacon grease, with the grease splashed over the top to make the film over the yolk all pink, and the white all bubbly, with a crispy edge (only do this about once every other year or so, but it sure tastes good when I do).

A lot of my cooking know-how comes from remembering what my parents did.  What they did right I copied, and then expanded my cullinary skills to include things from my MOL, my DW, and everyone I've met who knew how to cook.  And of course I'm always experimenting with new ideas that I come up with.

I still love the potted meat sandwiches from my childhood, and the fresh-caught speckled trout, dredged in flour and pan fried in a couple inches of oil.  It's just that I've learned so much more.  But it doesn't make favorites from the past any less good. 

I do agree though, patties from fresh salmon are sooooo good.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Little Miss J (Oct 23, 2006)

I intend to try these (hopefully I will actually get around to it) - so many recipes to try so little time!  Have never heard of cracker crumbs or oats in salmon patties   - I usually just used mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 23, 2006)

I agree. I certainly grew up on salmon patties. I probably didn't even eat fresh salmon until I was 40!!   And my mother basted her fried eggs as you describe. My DH would call them salmon croquettes and have them served with grits--and yearns for them!.
But many folks don't think about using fresh salmon for patties (although if it were crab, it would be the very very acceptable and expensive crabcakes). 
And you have given a good basic recipe to follow. 
Or folks don't think about using fresh tuna for tuna salad--absolutely delicious.
Our stores sometimes run specials on salmon and tuna for quite low prices and it is at these times I think about making patties or salad from the fresh.
I meant only to add an alternative.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 23, 2006)

Gretchen; It is clear to me that you are a woman who really enjoys good food, and knows how to use the best ingredients when available to make it.  Kudos to you.  I just wanted to say that from what I've read from your posts, I'm impressed.  And I certainly hope I didn't seem patronizing in my responses.  I was only trying to give the reasons why I sometimes make things with "lesser" ingredients.

Keep up the good work, both in the kitchen, and on the site. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 23, 2006)

I never ate salmon patties until I made them about 6 months ago.  I probably never would have eaten them again but these recipes sound good.  And who would have thought of serving them with grits....mmmmmm!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2006)

i am quite honored gw! wow does that look good! i like the idea of lime juice and cayenne.

copying, printing. need to pick up some montreal seasoning.

dw's on a fish thing lately, so i'll make these one night soon. my mom and dad love salmon patties, both having been raised on them as well. mom makes one that you might easily mistake for a very good crab cake.

thanks gw, and thanks to your dad too.  (he was a sorcerer?  )


----------



## licia (Oct 24, 2006)

Goodweed, have your posted the recipe for your mom's baked beans? I'm looking for the best baked beans I can find. I'm going to try the salmon patties. I haven't had them in years and would love some good ones.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 24, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> ... And sometimes, just sometimes, I make things the way I do to honor the memory of my deceased parents...
> A lot of my cooking know-how comes from remembering what my parents did...
> I still love... the fresh-caught speckled trout, dredged in flour and pan fried in a couple inches of oil...


 
GW, I've excerpted a few comments from your fabulous post.  yes!  We do celebrate our past with our food.  What great memories!  And your description of the fish...this past summer traveling the UP for the first time and then the north woods of Minn.  Walleye in egg and cracker crumbs, salt and pepper, in a skillet with oil.  That fish was heaven!


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyway, mom's salmon cakes...1 can salmon with juices, 1/2 cup fresh bread or cracker crumbs, tbspn each of chives dill and parsley (fresh is best) 2 eggs beaten, mix gently till incorporated.  add 2 tbspn butter melted.  mix

form into patties or put in buttered fish mold.. pan fry in butter medium heat 8 to 10 min per side.  or put mold in hot water bath in 350 oven 50 min.  let stand 10 min unmold and drizzle with cheese sauce (rarebit or dill havarti sauce)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 26, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i am quite honored gw! wow does that look good! i like the idea of lime juice and cayenne.
> 
> copying, printing. need to pick up some montreal seasoning.
> 
> ...



BT; it's the least I could do for dragging you kicking and screaming into my schoolboy adventures against the hot tub ladies.  And besides, I know that we have similar tastes and it just does my heart good to give something to a freind.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

